# Best Rum Cake



## queteepie (Jun 13, 2008)

I see we have a shortage of dessert recipes...so being the recipe junkie that I am (stop me if I get crazy!) I had to submit this one for your tasting. No matter where I bring this cake, people fight over the last piece and beg for the recipe. It really is That Good!!!
I might mention that I made this cake for a fundraising auction and it went for $225.00!!!!!

Best Rum Cake

*Cake: *
1 cup chopped, toasted pecans or walnuts
1 18-1/2 ounce yellow cake mix
1 3.4 ounce instant vanilla pudding mix
4 eggs
1/2 cup cold milk
1/2 cup vegetable oil
1/2 cup Barcardi dark rum (I use regular Bacardi and Gold with no problems)
*Glaze: *
1 stick butter
1/4 cup water
1 cup sugar
1/2 cup Barcardi dark rum 
*Cake:* Preheat oven to 325 degrees F. Grease and flour 12-cup Bundt pan. Sprinkle nuts on bottom of pan. Combine all cake ingredients. Beat for 2 minutes on high with electric mixer. Pour into prepared pan. Bake for 1 hour (or until knife comes out clean). Cool in pan. Poke holes into cake(while still in pan) with a skewer and pour glaze over , let sit for an hour or so then invert onto a serving plate
*Glaze:* Melt butter in saucepan. Stir in water and sugar. 
Boil 5 minutes, stirring constantly. Remove from heat and stir in rum. Note: The rum will cause steam. Be careful not to burn yourself.

QueTeePie


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Jun 14, 2008)

*Thanks for posting this, if its that good I certainly will make some. Thanks again. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			




*


----------



## bassman (Jun 14, 2008)

Sounds great!  I just wish I could figure out how to print out these recipes without printing 5 pages!!


----------



## queteepie (Jun 14, 2008)

Bass,
Just use your mouse to high-lite the whole text you want to copy. Then right click copy. . With that done..open a word doc, get your cursor on the page and right click and choose paste . save the doc to your files:) Hope you got that...PM me if you need more direction.

QueTeePie


----------



## bassman (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks QTP!  I got it!  I may not remember it by this afternoon, but I got the rum cake recipe 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .


----------



## meandmytwodogs (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks so much for posting this! I am so going to make it!

Dave


----------



## leeman (Jun 15, 2008)

Pudding mix, the box I have is 3.4oz size.

The recipe says "1 3/4oz" - is this correct ? Should I reduce the amount I use to 1 3/4 oz ?

  -- Lee


----------



## queteepie (Jun 15, 2008)

Lee...you are right it is 3.4 oz box. (the standard instant pudding box) I'll edit the recipe above..thanks for pointing that out. Let me know how it turned out for you! You'll wish you made two!!!!!!

Tracy


----------



## leeman (Jun 15, 2008)

I've already made the cake portion. Waiting for it cool to glaze it !

I found this recipe on the internet in several places. One said to use the 3.4oz package (4 serving size).

Thanks ! I look forward to eating it later.

  -- Lee


----------

